# leichtes Karpfenangeln!???



## Markomanne85 (1. Juli 2009)

Hello Leute,

Bin auf großen und kleinen Teichen unterwegs. Zu meinem "schweren" Karpfenruten die ich zum modernen Karpfenfischen benutze (Selbshakmontage) bräuchte ich jetzt noch zwei Ruten mit zwei Rollen fürs leichte Karpfenfischen. Die Ruten sollten auf keinen Fall länger als 3,60cm sein, am besten 3-Teilig, gute Aktion dh. keine Karpfenruten mit 5-6 Ringen die sich erst dann biegt wenn ein 10+ hängt. Fischen will ich entweder mit einer Futerspirale oder einem Laufblei mit 10-20g dh. natürlich reines Grundfischen. die Rollen sollten der Rute angepasst sein. Freilauf muss nicht sein, stört aber nicht. die größe der Rolle sollte auf jeden Fall nicht so groß sein wie zb. die einer Okuma Powerliner sondern ca so wie die alten Shimano Baitrunner Aero GT 5010.

Preislich sollten dei Ruten bei 50-70€ liegen -Pro Stück natürlich und die Rollen genau so!

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar ...

lg RR


----------



## Carras (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

Hi,

wie wäre es in dem Fall, mit Feeder Ruten.
Gibt es in 3,30m oder auch 3,60 m Länge. WG bis 50, 60 oder auch 80 Gramm.

Preislich gibts da sicher was. Bin nun aber nicht der Feederspezialist und kann Dir hier auch keine spezielle Rute empfehlen.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Markomanne85 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

hmmm? Habe noch nie "gefeedert" ... doch die Bissanzeige beim Feedern erfolgt doch rein über die Spitze??? ... oder???


----------



## j4ni (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*



Markomanne85 schrieb:


> hmmm? Habe noch nie "gefeedert" ... doch die Bissanzeige beim Feedern erfolgt doch rein über die Spitze??? ... oder???



Ja, du kannst die Ruten aber eben auch als die von dir gewünschten leichten Karpfenruten benutzen und dann ist die Bissanzeige die, die DU wählst sprich Pose, Bissanzeiger, was auch immer 
Ansonsten würden evtl noch als "Stalking Ruten" ausgeschriebene Ruten in dein Beuteschema passen, denke ich.


----------



## Markomanne85 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

"Stalking Ruten"??? ... was das ;D ???


----------



## CarpMetty (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

Stalking Ruten sind leichtere Ruten, die z.b. dafür gedacht sind mit Schwimmbrot auf sicht zu fischen
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....2009-p-19255&cName=ruten-karpfenruten-c-32_41


----------



## Carras (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*



Markomanne85 schrieb:


> "Stalking Ruten"??? ... was das ;D ???


 
Hi,


bei den Stalking Ruten musst Du aber aufpassen.

Diese Ruten sind oftmals nicht wirklich "leichter". Nur eben (teils deutlich) kürzer.
"Stalking" steht hier für die Pirsch. Also sind diese Ruten zum Pirschangeln gedacht. An Stellen, wo man mit 12 oder 13 ft. Ruten nur sehr schwer aggieren kann, kommen diese kurzen Karpfenruten zum Einsatz.
Dabei sind sie in deren Testkurven, oftmals nicht wirklich weicher.

Teilweise gibt es auch Stalking Ruten mit nur 1,75 oder auch 2 lbs. Ist aber eher seltener. Die meisten haben dann doch ihre 2,25 / 2,5 / 2,75 oder gar 3 lbs.

Wenn Du "leicht" Fischen möchtest,...würde ich eher Feeder oder evlt. auch Floater Ruten nehmen.
Oder auch ganz einfach, ne leichte Grundrute. Länge 3,30 bis 3,60 m Wurfgewicht so 10-30 oder 20 -40 Gramm. Dann hast Du auch was "leichteres" und evtl. günstiger als irgend ne Specimen Rute.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Bibbelmann (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

bei Schwimmerruten und auch bei leichten Grundruten bin ich skeptisch wie die mit der Überlast zurechtkommen, welche Reserven der Blank hat. Ist bei allen Karpfenruten kritisch zu sehen, zumindest gehört das aber zum offiziellen designziel der Karpfenruten.
Ungesehen und ohne Empfehlung würde ich mir so eine Rute ungern kaufen

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Carras (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> bei Schwimmerruten und auch bei leichten Grundruten bin ich skeptisch wie die mit der Überlast zurechtkommen, welche Reserven der Blank hat. Ist bei allen Karpfenruten kritisch zu sehen, zumindest gehört das aber zum offiziellen designziel der Karpfenruten.
> Ungesehen und ohne Empfehlung würde ich mir so eine Rute ungern kaufen
> 
> Gruß
> Philipp


 

Kappier ich jetzt gar nicht, erklär mal was Du damit sagen willst. Vor allem das mit der Überlast!


----------



## allrounderab (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

feeder und sonst nichts,angele mit feederruten auch auf karpfen.wenn mit hundefutter dann lege ich sie ganz normal auf den e bißanzeiger nd nen ring rein,fertig.die sind echt universal einsetzbar und der drill macht einfach nur fun.da fühlt sich ein 10 pfünder schon richtig geil an.


----------



## Markomanne85 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

hello Leute,

danke für die vielen Antworten!

Das Problem das ich bei einer Feederrute mit optischen bissanzeiger sehe (bei uns in Österreich nennt man das Bummerl ... wie nennt ihr das???) ... ist das die Weiche Spitze schon reagiert und das "Bummerl" sich nicht bewegt. Ich selbst fische für mein Leben gerne mit einer Winkelpicker in Ufernähe ... gibt nichts besseres so finde ich. Aber es ist halt sehr anstrengend immer auf die Spitze zu achten und vorallem ist es an manchen Angelplätzen nicht möglich. Ich könnte mir das max. mit einer sehr harten Spitze vorstellen ... hmmmmm?

lg RR


----------



## Elfredo82 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

Vielleicht kannst du ja ein Aalglöckchen zum anschrauben verwenden.

Gruß Fred


----------



## Markomanne85 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

noch jemand Tipps für mich?


----------



## Syntac (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

Moin!

schönes Thema, ich bin nach etlichen Jahren Boiliefischen (auch auf Grund von Zeitmangel) auf Pirsch umgestiegen, bzw. leichteres Karpfenangeln. 

Habe mir hierzu zwei Shimano Beastmaster zugelegt in 2 1/2lbs. Machen auch bei kleineren Karpfen gut fun, super Aktion und trotzdem auch genug Rückgrat für was Größeres. Sehr zu empfehlen! Preis war glaub ich 79,-- Euro je Stück (war aber Angebot vor einem Jahr - keine Ahnung, wie die mittlerweile liegen). 
Universell einsetzbar, fische die teils mit Schwimmbrot, leichter Grundmontage sowie gelegentlich Pose.


----------



## Markomanne85 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

Hello Syntac,

welche Beastmaster meinst du denn da genau? Gibt ja mehrere soweit ich weis!??? Wie lange sind die Ruten?

lg RR


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*



Carras schrieb:


> Kappier ich jetzt gar nicht, erklär mal was Du damit sagen willst. Vor allem das mit der Überlast!



die Blanks machen irgendwann "zu". Die Federwirkung bleibt nur bis zu einem gewissen grad erhalten. Gerade bei den auf leicht und schnell getrimmten Ruten hat man mit zunehmender Zugkraft oft  ein nicht mehr federndes, steifes Teil. Nennen wir es begrenzten dynamischen Umfang


----------



## Carras (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> die Blanks machen irgendwann "zu". Die Federwirkung bleibt nur bis zu einem gewissen grad erhalten. Gerade bei den auf leicht und schnell getrimmten Ruten hat man mit zunehmender Zugkraft oft ein nicht mehr federndes, steifes Teil. Nennen wir es begrenzten dynamischen Umfang


 
Ah jetz ja,

Du spielst auf das E-Modul des Materials an.
Ja,...jeder Blank hat eine Grenze. 
Er dehnt sich bis zum Punkt X, kommt noch mehr Last auf,...hält er die noch ein bischen, ohne sich dabei weiter zu "dehnen". Das ist das was Du meinst, wenn er dann quasi "Steif" ist. Kommt dann nochmal ein bißchen zu viel Last,...dann bricht der Blank.

Allerdings,....gibt es beim Angeln ja auch noch eine Rolle. Nicht nur die Rute.
Wer auschließlich mit dem Blank der Rute arbeitet, vor allem beim gewünschtem "leichtem" Karpfenangeln,... der wird nen größeren Fisch über kurz oder lang verlieren. Meistens sprengt der Fisch dann aber die Schnur, nicht die Rute. Wer leicht angeln möchte,...nimmt ja keine 30er oder 35er Hauptschnur.

Die ganze Kombination muss schon aufeinander abgestimmt sein und man muss wissen wie man damit fischt. Dann kann man auch gut mal nen Größeren fangen, ohne daß das Gerät kaputt geht.


Und zum Eigentlichen Thema,

mir fallen einige Ruten ein, die dafür geeignet wären. Allerdings sind die nicht unbedingt in Deiner Preisvorstellung, sondern etwas teurer.


Gruß

Carras


----------



## Markomanne85 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

Hello Carras ...

Egal, her mit deinen Routen-vorstellungen! Jeder Denkanstoß mach es mir leichter mich dann zu entscheiden!

Lg


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*



Markomanne85 schrieb:


> noch jemand Tipps für mich?



Ja :

http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/ruten/exori-ruten/exori-trout-project-x-sensitip-20.htm


Ich fische das Vorgängermodell , mit den beiden leichten Spitzen ist das eine sehr leichte Feeder (nicht Winklpeeker wie in der Beschreibung angegeben) und mit der heavy Spitze eine vollwertige Matchrute mit ordentlich Reserven.

Uli


----------



## Syntac (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

Weiss ich nicht genau, aber ich kann heute abend mal schauen welche beastmaster das genau sind!


----------



## Markomanne85 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

hello Ulrich ...

Die Route die du mir da zeigst hat ein max. Wurfgewicht von 25g. Wenn ich eine mittelgroße Durchlauffutterspirale montiere übersteigt das Gewicht sicher bei weitem 25g. Ich weis nicht ob eine Feedernroute da so optimal wäre ... obwohl ich mich echt gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen würde.

hmmmm?


----------



## Esoxfan (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

Also ich würde dir auch zu einer M oder MH Feederrute raten . Die sind echt universell einsetzbar. Du kannst wenn du Lust hast nur die Spitze als Bissanzeiger verwenden oder du legst sie halt in den E-Bissanzeiger. Ich finde die Feederruten echt klasse aber bis zu welchem Wg sollen sie denn sein? 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*



Carras schrieb:


> Ah jetz ja,
> 
> Du spielst auf das E-Modul des Materials an.



nein, ich spreche konkret  die Federkraft der Rute bei zunehmender Belastung an. Denke nicht dass das so schwer zu verstehen ist, braucht man auch nicht verklären:
Ich ersetze  keine Rollenmängel  durch Rute oder umgekehrt. Beides muss schon für sich  optimal sein.

Gruß
Philipp
p.s.:
Eine 2 1/2 Pfund Rute in 12Fuß ist eine ziemlich sichere Sache, bei leichteren Ruten wird es  hochrelevant


----------



## Carras (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*



Markomanne85 schrieb:


> Hello Carras ...
> 
> Egal, her mit deinen Routen-vorstellungen! Jeder Denkanstoß mach es mir leichter mich dann zu entscheiden!
> 
> Lg


 

Hi,

bei Feeder Ruten würde mir folg. einfallen, was auch Preislich O.K. wäre:

Browning Ambition Feeder  11 ft. -90 Gr.   ca. 40.-€ (Askari)
Browning Thalium Feeder 11 ft. ca. 75.-€ (Angelcenter Karlsruhe)
Exori X-Star Spirit Medium Feeder 11 ft. – 10 Gr.  ca. 57.-€ (Askari)
ABU Transmitter Pro Feeder 11,6  ft. ca. 77.-€ (Angelcenter Karlsruhe)
Shimano Alivio BX Feeder Light 11 ft- - 70 Gr. ca. 64.-€ (Wilkerling)
Shimano Hyperloop BX Feeder Light  ca. 77.-€  (Angelcenter Karlsruhe)


Dann die teureren Feeder Modelle, die ich interessant finde:
Greys Prodigy Feeder 11 -13 ft.  ca. 140.-€ (Zimmermann)
Greys G-Tec Feeder 11 ft. (1,2 und 3 oz)     ca. 160.-€ (Zimmermann)
Drennan Carp Feeder 12 ft.    ca. 140.-€ (House of Brunner)
Drennan Carp Feeder Combo 9,6 ft – 11 ft. ca. 140.- € (House of Brunner)
Drennan Series 7 Puddel Checker Method Feeder 11 ft. ca. 120.-€ (House of Brunner)
Drennan Series 7 Method Feeder Combo 10 ft. - 11,6 ft. ca. 130.-€ (House of Brunner)
Prologic MP Specialst 12 ft. 1,75 lbs.  ca. 150.-€ (Angelcenter Karlsruhe) 


Du könntest aber auch ne Barbel Rute nehmen.

z.B. Greys Prodigy Barbel 12 ft 1,5 lbs. (gibts auch 3-Teilig)  ca. 160.-€ (Wilkerling)
Chub Outkast Twin Tip  12 ft. 1,75 lbs.  ca. 150.-€ (Angelcenter Karlsruhe)
Fox Duo Lite Barbel 11 ft 1,5 lbs. ca. 140.-€  (Angelcenter Karlsruhe)

Es gibt ja auch leichte Karpfenruten:
Sportex Kev Carp z.B. wenn Du da noch irgendwo eine in 11 ft. 1,75 lbs aufreiben kannst, sicher ein Sahnestück. Auf der Sportex Seite verkauft einer was in 12 ft. 2 lbs.

Ich selbst habe zum leichteren Karpfenangeln eine Harrison Stalker in 10 ft und 2 lbs. Ne feine, filigrane Rute. Gibt es aber nicht von der Stange. Preislich bei gut 200.-€ aufwärts, wenn Du sie vom Rutenbauer machen lässt. Ich habe sie selbst aufgebaut, kommt einiges günstiger.
Beim Rutenbau gäbe es noch weitere Möglichkeiten,…allerdings wird’s dann schon einiges teurer.


So,.. hoffe ich hab Dich nun ein bisschen durcheinander gebracht. |uhoh:

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Carras (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> nein, ich spreche konkret die Federkraft der Rute bei zunehmender Belastung an. Denke nicht dass das so schwer zu verstehen ist,........


 
Doch,


weil das E-Modul des Materials ganz entscheidend mit der Feederkraft der Rute zusammenhängt. Aber das zu erklären wäre jetzt etwas tiefgründig und hat mit dem Thema hier nix zu tun.

Ich kenne Leute, die Fischen am liebsten 11 ft. und 1,75 lbs Ruten. Die fangen damit Fische mit 40 pfd. aufwärts.
Ohne jegliche Probleme !


Daß es ein Mängel ist, wenn eine leichte Karpfenrute unter 12 ft. und 2,5 lbs ist,...kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Wozu hat denn eine Rolle, eine Bremse? Bevor man Schnur oder Rutenbruch hat,...arbeitet man eben mit der Rolle.

Wenn man angeln kann und ne gute Rolle hat,.....holt man auch mit einem Besenstiel nen guten Fisch an Land. Dann werden Fluchten eben mit der Rolle gebremst.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

Carras-
um das mal endgültig klarzustellen, 
das E Modul des Materials interessiert mich nicht,  sondern

das  "E Modul" der GESAMTEN Rute- eine Rute verhält sich nicht linear, und ist komplex aufgebaut

zum Rest des letzten Posts bekommst du von mir überhaupt keinen Kommentar


----------



## Carras (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Carras-
> um das mal endgültig klarzustellen,
> das E Modul des Materials interessiert mich nicht, sondern
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

nicht pampig werden.


Ich habe lediglich versucht etwas zu erklären. Du möchtest darauf aber nicht eingehen.....Musst Du auch nicht.
Dann kannst Du Dir aber solch pampigen Sachen sparen.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

der Teil den ich nicht kommentieren wollte war der mit dem Besensteil und der guten Rolle- die Bremse kann nicht kompensieren, freilich kann sie zumindest wenn die Schnur sich in der Situation ausreichend dehnt um die Trägheit der Bremse zu kompensieren den Schnurbruch verhindern, aber effizient drillen kann man mit so einer Kombo nicht und wird stärker fischen müssen(dickere Schnur, grössere Haken), also weniger fangen oder man verliert  unausgedrillte Fische  ggf. in Hindernissen, oder kurz vor der Landung

Gruss
Philipp


----------



## baeumle (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

servus,

ne tolle rute zum posen-, und grundangeln wäre auch die quantum radikal old school light mit 1,75lb tc. für ca. 80 euro zu haben.
die rute ist 12 ft. lang.


----------



## Markomanne85 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

Hello baeumle,

Ja genau so was würde ich suchen!!! Nur leider ein bischen zu teuer! Habe diese Rute um 100€ gefunden ...

Aber genau so eine Rute suche ich ...

Weitere Tipps?


----------



## Laksos (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

Wir fischen diese Ruten hier von B.Richi in 2,75 lbs: http://www.brichi.de/produktneuheiten/ruten/karpfenruten/33-cpt-slim-royal-edition.html

Das liest sich zwar mit 2,75 lbs viel stärker als 1,75. Aber diese Ruten sind echt traumhaft sensibel mit rel. parabol. Aktion und nicht schwabbelig. Kann man also außer normalem Weitauswerfen von Boiliemontagen mit entspr. schweren Bleien auch gut leichte Wurfgewichte mit auswerfen. Mit der ziemlich dynamischen Rute hab ich z.B. schon prima mit 'nem 15g-Sbirulino Oberflächenfischen gemacht. Auch mit so leichten Gewichten kann man damit noch gefühlvoll angeln.
Allerdings ist der UVP-Preis etwas höher als deine Vorstellung. Kannst bei Interesse aber mal googeln und sehen, was die Rute bei versch. Händlern z.Zt. kostet.


----------



## Markomanne85 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

leider zu teuer ... hmmmmm

weitere Tipps???


----------



## Markomanne85 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

weitere Tipps???


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

Leichte Karpfenruten, 3-teilig und noch günstig wird etwas schwierig. Kenne nur eine 2-teilige die da hinkommt:

Shimano Vengeance 3,60m - 2,5 lbs ca. 50 € (Nordfishing)


----------



## Carras (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

Hmm

die letzten Vorschläge gingen ja alle in 2,5 lbs Richtung.

Ist sicherlich Geschmacksache,...aber Ruten in 2,5 lbs sind für mich: kein leichtes Karpfenangeln.
Das würd ich doch eher mit Ruten von 1,5 - max. 2 lbs. einstufen.

Auf 3,2,1,....gibts grad ne Sportex Kev Float in 11ft. 1,75 lbs. Auktion geht noch knapp 10 std.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

Ich hätte bei 2 lbs oder leichter etwas Bauchschmerzen wenn man damit eine  Festbleimontagen um die 80g auswirft. Kommt man dann noch auf die Idee mit Method-Feeder oder PVA zu angeln, ist die Rute definitiv überlastet selbst wenn man nicht zu weit wirft.

Ich habe selber mal versucht mit meiner nicht ganz so billigen Berkley-Rute ( WG 15-60g) welche ca. 2,0 lbs entspricht, eine Festbleimontage von 85g auszubringen. Da muß man schon beim werfen aufpassen dass man die Rute nicht überlastet. Ob dass auf dauer Spaß macht ist eine andere Frage.

Sicher gibt es einige teure Ruten die das abkönnen bei günstigen hätte ich da so meine Zweifel.


----------



## Carras (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*



Markomanne85 schrieb:


> Hello Leute,
> 
> ............. Die Ruten sollten auf keinen Fall länger als 3,60cm sein, am besten 3-Teilig, gute Aktion dh. keine Karpfenruten mit 5-6 Ringen die sich erst dann biegt wenn ein 10+ hängt. Fischen will ich entweder mit einer Futerspirale oder einem Laufblei mit 10-20g dh. natürlich reines Grundfischen. ............
> 
> ...


 

Hallo cyberpeter.

Das obige, war die Schilderung des Themenstarters dazu.
Somit ist eigentlich auch nicht die Rede davon gewesen,  mit Festbleimontage (80 Gr. aufwärts) + evtl. PVA o.ä. zu angeln.


Daher bin ich auch der Meinung, daß ne 2,5lbs Rute in diesem Fall zu "Grob" wäre.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*



Carras schrieb:


> Hallo cyberpeter.
> 
> Das obige, war die Schilderung des Themenstarters dazu.
> Somit ist eigentlich auch nicht die Rede davon gewesen,  mit Festbleimontage (80 Gr. aufwärts) + evtl. PVA o.ä. zu angeln.
> ...



Da hast Du recht! Hatte das auf die schnelle falsch gelesen....

Bei normalen Laufblei würde die von Dir genannten Ruten völlig ausreichen. Bei Futterkörbchen ist die Frage welches verwendet werden soll. Wenn er mit Futterkörbchen eine Spirale zur aufnahme von Partikelködern meint wiegt selbst die unbebleibte Version schon einiges und dürfte die von Dir genannten Ruten wohl an die Grenze treiben.

Es ist halt nicht einfach ...


----------



## raffaelo35 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

Also ich fische die greys barbel und muss sagen mit den ersatzspitzen eine tolle sache. Ansonsten feeder ich auch karpfen wo ich weis das selten große drin also sprich nur pfannenkarpfen wenig hindernisse mit einem wurfgewicht um die 5 - 20 gramm. An einer 0,16 - 0,20 mono. Da kommt richtig freude auf du drillst vorsichtiger  feinfühliger und sanfter. Der drill dauert zwar länger aber das ist doch das schöne daran. Wenn wirklich mal ein knaller beissen sollte um die 20 pfund dann drillst du zwar ewig aber durch das sanfte drillen und die feinfühlige aktion der rute kommen gar nicht solche fluchten wie bei einer 3 lbs rute zustande. Wenn ich mit einer 3 oder 3,5 lbs rute auf karpfen gehe und es beist ein pfannenkarpfen da ist der drill vorbei ehe er begonnen hat den du kannst hier ganz anders zulangen als mit der feinen angel.

Mann sollte halt so die ruten einsetzen wie die gewässerbeschaffenheit es hergibt oder der zu erwartende fisch. Wobei mir bei der feinen montage und der feinfühligen anglei noch kein fisch durch schnurbruch oder angelbruch entwischt ist. Es ist eben eine sache des gefühls das man haben sollte dann klappt es auch mit den feinen ruten.


----------



## Carras (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht!
> 
> Es ist halt nicht einfach ...


 
Da hast Du auch recht....nicht ganz einfach die Sache.

Was mir da aber noch einfallen würde:

Harrison Blanks: 

Harrison Multicarp 12 ft. 2 oder 2,25 lbs.
Harrison Balista 11 ft. 2,5 lbs
Harrison Torrix 12 ft. 2 lbs. oder 2,25 lbs.

Oder Tusk Carp in 12 ft 2,25 lbs.

Wäre aber alles Rutenbau, also für den Themenstarter zu teuer.

Wobei man auch auf passen muss. Die Testkurve hat nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit dem Wurfgewicht selbst zu tun. Eine 10ft 2 lbs. Rute wird "stärker" sein, als eine
12 ft 2 lbs. Rute. Zudem ist die Aktionsart der Rute entscheidend. Fast Taper ? Semiparabolisch oder Vollparabolisch?

Wie schon mal gesagt,..warum nicht auch einfach ne universelle Grundrute von DAM, Balzer, Spro oder sonst wem.
3,30 m - 3,60 m Länge und ein WG von 20-50 gr. oder 30-60 Gr. das reicht aus.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## raabj (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

Shimano Stradic 2,25lbs ist auch sehr weich leider nur sehr selten zu finden. Ab und zu mal bei 3.2.1 vorbei schauen vielleicht hast glück.


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*



Carras schrieb:


> Wobei man auch auf passen muss. Die Testkurve hat nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit dem Wurfgewicht selbst zu tun. Eine 10ft 2 lbs. Rute wird "stärker" sein, als eine
> 12 ft 2 lbs. Rute. Zudem ist die Aktionsart der Rute entscheidend. Fast Taper ? Semiparabolisch oder Vollparabolisch?



Was wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere heißt, dass Ruten mit Fast Taper bzw Spitzenaktion bei gleicher lbs-Zahl  etwas mehr Wurfgewicht vertragen also solche mit semi- oder vollparabolischer Aktion sprich solche die der Threatersteller vermutlich haben will.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich auch nicht viel unter die 2,5 lbs gehen wenn z.B. auch Futterkörbe mit ausgeworfen werden sollen.


----------



## Markomanne85 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

danke für die vielen Tipps ...

jedoch weis ich noch immer nicht welche ich nehmen soll????

beim ebay durchstöbern bin ich auf eine Rute gestossen:

Cormoran Black Magic Karpfenrute 3,30m und 20-60g Wurfgewicht
http://cgi.ebay.at/Cormoran-BLACK-M...:2|39:1|72:1229|293:1|294:50#ebayphotohosting

Kennt die jemand ...

gestern hatte ich bei meinem Tackelshop eine Eute in der Hand ... ein Traum ... aber der Preis mit 150€ ist der hammer ... schade ... 

Daiwa Tornado X-Allround 

http://cgi.ebay.at/Daiwa-TORNADO-X-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1229|293:1|294:50

nicht einfach ;D


----------



## Markomanne85 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

keiner Erfahrung mit der Rute?


----------



## Markomanne85 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: leichtes Karpfenangeln!???*

kennt jemand diese Rute?

YAD ... woher kommt diese Marke? Jemand von euch erfahrung mit der Rute? 
*YAD NASHVILLE SPECIMEN CARP 3,60M 40-80g DREITEILIG*


LG RR


----------

